# [ISPConfig3] Postfix Mail Last



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

habe hier noch ein weiteres Problem. 
Mein MailServer (Debian5 ISP3, MultiServer) bekommt immer schön viele Mails (Spam). 
Er braucht ewig lange um diese abarbeiten zu können. Ich habe teilweise eine Zustellverzögerung von 2-3h Wenn ich die Queue von Spam leer und dann Flushe kommen die Mails dann mal an. 
Kann ich Irgendwie was machen das der Server die Mails rascher verarbeitet ? 
Auf dem MailServer laufen ca. 15-20 Domains mit Postfächern auf ISPConfig2 Servern besteht das Problem mit der lange Auslieferzeit nicht. Und da habe ich teilweise 200 Domains drauf. 

gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn die Last des Servers? Normalerweise dauert das Scannen so 20 Sekunden. Ein ISPConfig 3 System ist auch um ein vielfaches schneller beim spam Scannen als ispconfig 2.


----------



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Also aktuell ist die Last bei: 


```
load average: 1.32, 1.83, 1.73
```
Ich habe jetzt eben wieder eine Mail bekommen die eigentlich um 9uhr weg geschickt wurde !!! Das sind 7h Verzögerung. 
Allerdings ist die Mail queue auch laufend voll. 

Das ein Scan 20sekunden Dauert wäre ned schlimm nur anscheinend kommen da so viele mails rein das er nicht mehr hinterher kommt. 
Das Problem betrifft auch die Auslieferung hab ich gesehen. 

Hoffe du hast noch ne idee wie ich das irgendwie auf tunnen kann. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Was ist dass den für ein Server (cpu, ram) und wie viele tausend mails pro Stunde gehen da ca. durch?


----------



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Das läuft auf einem vserver (wie die anderen Maschinen auch) 
Der vserver hat 3.06GHz und 1GB Ram zur Verfügung. 

ok wie kann ich sehen wieviele Mails da durch laufen ? 
Das meiste ist halt spam nur der Server muss den ja auch irgendwie filtern . 
Ich denke mal das es aktuell ca. 5000 Mails am Tag sind. Laut Mail Traffic hat der eine Kunde letzten Monat über 2GB Mail traffic verursacht. Also viele 1000ende Mails ... 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (6. Okt. 2010)

Sorry das ich nochmal nachbohren muss. 
Hat jemand vllt eine Idee wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekomme ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Du kannst an sich nur mal das mail log checken, ob Du da was ungewöhnloiches findest. Außerdem solltest Du mal checken ob all dns server in der /etc/resolv.conf korrekt und erreichbar sind.


----------

